# Vortex Accident



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

I was at Vortex Saturday while a friend was getting certified (I was not diving). They had a diver surface unconscious and had to get life flighted out. He was breathing, but that is all I know. Does anyone have any more information?


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

If no one has heard anything by Tuesday Ill let yall know...it happen on my shift I just so happen to take off work Sat.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

awaiting details, just checked TDS and CDF and did not see any info.


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

Got this off of scubaboard.......

<DIV id=post_message_5062993>I just talked witht he hospital that the diver was flown to and they let me talk to his nurse. The nurse said he is still in ICU and is recovering after having an emergency surgery to remove part of his lung. They did not give the the cause but only how he was doing and what they did. They do expect him to recover, but would tell me to what extent. He is talking and did authorize the nurse to give me this information. Lets keep him in our prayers and also say a prayer for his wife and 4 children that were here and witnessed this.</DIV>


----------

